# New to racing, couple of questions



## sportyj (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been cycling regularly and competing in triathlons and mountain bike events but I am looking to start competing in road cycling events (Crits and Road races and I have a couple of questions about starting out in womens racing:

1. How fast do the women typically average in a Cat 4 crit? I know that my training speed will be greatly increased because of the draft and pack affects, but I was wondering if my current fitness would allow me to not get dropped. Field sizes where I live (AZ) are typically very small so I want to be able to hang.

2. For road races do the women start with them men? i.e. mass start. This would be good once again because of the small field sizes in the woman's field.

Thanks so much


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

1. Depends on the course and company. The big thing that you will have to deal with is rapid changes in speed. Being a triathlete/MTBer, you're accustomed to steady pace... in a crit, even if you average the same speed as you are used to averaging in a triathlon, it's going to be carried out over a very broad range- braking into corners and surging out- rather than steadily. This is where a lot of people get dropped if they aren't ready for it. 

2. Usually if anyone is going to be combined, it will be cat 4 women racing with the other categories of women. However, this is not always the rule. In my area, they occasionally combine the cat 4 women with both the other women and older masters men. I've also seen 1/2/3 women combined with cat 4 men. It's going to depend on the race, so check the race flyer/bible.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My rule of thumb is, if you can sit in with the men on the local shop rides / hammerfest rides, you'll be able to sit in with them in a race. If the field is women-4 only then you'll be competitive / possibly podium material.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"If the field is women-4 only then you'll be competitive / possibly podium material."
Certainly the case with the one Cat 3 Women's rider who comes out to ride with us sometimes, she hangs with the guys on our rides and is usually on the podium when she races with the women.


----------

